# Today's Logo



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Cute. Very patriotic. Well done!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart does very good work. It is much appriciated. 

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart... me hats off to ya!

Larry


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Very nice. I salute you, Sir. And to all of our troops and to those that have given their life for our country.
I shall remember my parents on this Memorial Day.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice job, Stuart, as usual, and a big thank you for sharing your creativity with us.

Also a thanks to the OP, for I often forget to "look up", so it's nice to have a reminder to allow me to appreciate *all* that DBSTalk has to offer.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Nice job, Stuart, as usual, and a big thank you for sharing your creativity with us.
> 
> *Also a thanks to the OP*, for I often forget to "look up", so it's nice to have a reminder to allow me to appreciate *all* that DBSTalk has to offer.


!pride


----------

